# ENP North American Office Vacation



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2004)

The entire staff of the North American HQ of E.N.Publishing as well as the Ambient Inc. general staff will be heading out on vacation this weekend.

We will be returning July 1st, but have the annual Freak Family Picnic to host that weekend. Thus, we will not be back on-line until July 7th.

Our email servers will remain on-line, but we will not be receiving mail until our return. Our answering service will also be operational, although again we will probably not get your message until our return.

If you absolutely have to get in touch with the E.N.Publishing North American Office or myself, you can send a SHORT (160 character) email to the following address and I will be paged, although I will be unlikely to respond. ENPmobile@ambient.ca

M Jason Parent
mjasonparent@ambient.ca


----------

